# If you could pick one of these...



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know paint or app bloodlines. But imho I like the looks of Patches better. The way that Myspotsundectable is standing, it kind of makes him look toed out in the back. GOOD LUCK on your decision!!!


----------



## Killbolt (Feb 21, 2010)

They both look too young to judge their conformation. Maybe its the way he is stand but the paint in the first picture looks like his legs are bowing. In the second picture of the paint he is nice and straight from his butt to his leg which is good but Its hard for me to say much cause they are just pictures and he isnt lined up but they both are way cute!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

The paint


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Patches


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I also like the paint better. 

The bay's left hind leg/fetlock look swollen, especially in the first picture. And in the second pic his fetlocks look odd.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Patches. I do love Spud's name and he is cute. The paint just looks sturdier IMHO.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

The Paint


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm confused. Maybe I'm mistaken, but don't you already have the Appaloosa?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the paint is going to be a nice big stout horse and I like that. The bay horse is nice too and he might be a little more refined. The paint would be my choice.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

2horses said:


> I'm confused. Maybe I'm mistaken, but don't you already have the Appaloosa?


yes, but I was offered a trade. I'm not really sure yet if I'm even considering it, just toying with the idea.

I'd like somthing I could ride, but becuase if my history with Spud I am attached to him. I am blind to see which horse would be better for me. :-( I would love to keep both, but simply can't. 

I am torn becuase sometimes what is best for you isn't what you want at heart and other times what is best is often the hardest choice to make.

I am trying to be realistic is all....

Nothing is underway, nothing is set in stone. The offer was $800 for the paint and they would take Spud raise him and prob. find him a good home in a few years, however I would ask them to consider coming down becuase the Paint is not even started yet. :lol:


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Now I understand. Just don't forget to take into account their dispositions. By the way, I think Spud is cute.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the paint looks nice and stocky which...I like stocky horses. BUT if your getting rid of Spud you better send him to me. I know I have never met him but I ADORE him even with his faults


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> I think the paint looks nice and stocky which...I like stocky horses. BUT if your getting rid of Spud you better send him to me. I know I have never met him but I ADORE him even with his faults


I thought I would talk to my instructor tomorrow, but I know what she will say.
She is a professional, and shows appys, and I just know she won't let me trade him in. :lol:

Ah, I guess I will just wait another 2-3years to ride Spud.... whats another 2-3 years?

Besides Spud is 100 times more behaved, better mannered, and better looking that the other colt that does have spots and color!

I think, regardless, the right thing to do is to get Spud gelded before letting him leave my care anyway. 

It was just an offer...


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Personality always wins me over. Beauty without brains seems kinda pointless. I bet anything Spud blossoms into one amazing horse  He's already to cute for his own good.

Spots are over rated..Sonata has 1 spot, I say she's special even if it wasn't there hehehe.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> Beauty without brains seems kinda pointless.


I have one of those... We're selling her 8| She has great potential as a future producing broodmare, and winning B.I.G. But she's just got some loose bolts >.< Oh well, we got Tuff right after her, so I know it's not just a baby thing - and her mom was the same way, so it's just how the filly acts.

Tuff has just as much pretty, and is regular registry with the APHA... just. barely. I can't wait to hear people pitching fits about that one. And his personality? You just can't beat it. We did gamble on him, but it paid off!! \o/

Spud has the same 'look' Tuff has... Just kind of a chill "Hey, what's up?" about him. Judging by the folklore ways of reading heads, eyes and faces of horse - looks like the paint could be a bit of a blockhead. So far, that folklore hasn't been proven wrong on my end XD


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

For western pleasure? Hands down I would choose Spud. He's got a much nicer shoulder and neck set. 

Not only do I think that the paint has horrible color ( I hate sorrel and white tobiano's) but I'm really not digging her overall look. 

Stick with what you go, he's going to be a real looker, just give him some time.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

FlyinSoLow said:


> I thought I would talk to my instructor tomorrow, but I know what she will say.
> She is a professional, and shows appys, and I just know she won't let me trade him in. :lol:
> 
> Ah, I guess I will just wait another 2-3years to ride Spud.... whats another 2-3 years?
> ...


I wouldnt get rid of spot. I had to get rid of my two year old APHA gelding who I raised from a foal. My family had to relocate and they wouldn't let me take him with us. They said that I could get another horse when we settled in. It still breaks my heart to this day, but I know he is in a very good home and he is now three and is being shown this spring in the APHA all around events. I would just think before you get rid of him because he is just a baby and you never know what he will look like in a couple years.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I would choose the Appaloosa. Yes... I know... im an appaloosa person. But all biased-ness aside. I think he is goin to grow into one heck of a horse. And I think he could do any of the things you want to do. He does have a much better shoulder and I love his neck set. And you can start working with him... and make him into the horse you want. And if he already is so much better behaved than the paint... would it really be worth it... to trade away your hard work.. to sort of start over new? Thats the way I would look at it.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

keep him. spud is adorable.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Spud. He's super cute. I love his neck and he has sweet eyes. Plus, I bet he'll get colour in the long run! I have a filly close to the same age I was not impressed with, but she is starting to blossom now - it's so much fun to see them develop, it's like opening a present.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Patches


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh most definately take the paint, but don't trade them.. just send Spud to me :wink: Haha I donno what it is about him, but I love that little guy!! You better be telling me first if you put him up for sale!


----------

